# That little bump under the jaw



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know that little bump that is kind of under the jaw line, below the ear? I know I've read some posts here before about it but I don't know what it's called or what it really is. Does anyone know? And if so, has it ever become dark in color and a bit bigger, kind of like a skin tag?

I was rubbing Jett's ears today and thought it felt more prominent. So when I pulled the hair away, my first thought was that it was a tick. It is kind of attached like a tick with the head buried. But there are no legs and his hair is actually embedded in it. So I know it's not a tick. The bump has never been dark before. In fact, it's kind of flaking off some dark flecks like maybe a scab would do, but it's attached to his skin like a skin tag, or a tick. 

I don't have anyone to watch the store for me and the first time my vet can get me in after hours is Monday. If anyone thinks that's too long, I'll just close the store for a couple of hours and go right away. He acts fine, and the spot doesn't seem to hurt him, but he has been scratching that area since I've been messing with it. Don't know if he has been all along and I'm now just noticing, or if I've aggravated it.

Any thoughts???


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

anyway u can get a pic of it? doesnt sound like an emergency...im sure it can wait til monday


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe a little skin tag? 

Soda had a salivary gland in that area that got infected. He had a lump there, but no changes on the outside. Antibiotics and it went away.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Isn't there normally a bump there where the hair kind of grows in different directions? I could have sworn I had read a post on it a long time ago. Anyway, here are a couple of pics. I'll try to blow them up a bit bigger without getting blurry if you need me to.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thats where the whiskers come out..looks like he may have irritated the follicles...u can put some neosporin on there until u can see the vet on monday


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just so you all remember...this is what my happy boy is _supposed_ to look like!!! :smpullhair: Please excuse the messy face and uncombed hair in the pics showing his "spot".


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Aug 21 2008, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622773


> thats where the whiskers come out..looks like he may have irritated the follicles...u can put some neosporin on there until u can see the vet on monday[/B]


So there IS normally a bump there, right??

And definitely need to see the vet, or will they make fun of the "nervous mommy"? :blush:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes there is a bump...no u may not need a vet.....it may clear up...u can see what the antibiotic ointment does...if it starts to look worse then bring him in and if it doesnt look better at all bring him in


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gotcha!! :thumbsup: Thank you so much, and my munchkin' face says thank you too!!! :smootch: (from Jett to you!)


----------

